# candy canes



## Jon in FL

Salut

I'm not sure if candy canes are popular in Romania during Christmas, but I wanted to ask a friend if he ahs heard of them.  Anyone know what the word in Romanian is for candy canes?

Mulţmesc!


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

In the last couple of years we've started seeing them in supermarkets, around Christmas. But they're not something we traditionally have over here. 

Still, I know them from movies and cartoons.

I'm not sure what we'd call them. I'd go for "acadea" (lollipop, stick candy) -- the plural is "acadele."

If you want to be specific, cane-shaped lollipop would be something like "acadea în formă de baston"


----------



## *achille

Trisia said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the last couple of years we've started seeing them in supermarkets, around Christmas. But they're not something we traditionally have over here.
> 
> Still, I know them from movies and cartoons.
> 
> I'm not sure what we'd call them. I'd go for "acadea" (lollipop, stick candy) -- the plural is "acadele."
> 
> If you want to be specific, cane-shaped lollipop would be something like "acadea în formă de baston"


Hi Trisia, 

If you ever come across a picture of a cane-shaped lolly, please forward it to me. I find it difficult to figure out what it might look like.


----------



## Trisia

*achille said:
			
		

> I find it difficult to figure out what it might look like.



There you go  Here's another one.

But you're right  -- I should have said "cane-shaped *candy*." The lolly was a slip of the fingers.


----------



## khristin

I would go with "acadea", too.


----------

